# Emersed Fertilizing



## aquabob (Mar 1, 2006)

In an emersed set-up is it better to mist with water that has nutrients added, or add the nutrients to the standing water, or perhaps both? This is from a newcomer to emersed planting.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Emersed plants derive their nutrition from their roots only, so you want to add everything to the standing water or soil. You can use the same nutrients that you do for submersed growth.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Some plants and some nutrients can be utilized through the leaves of emersed grown plants. Micronutrients are a good candidate for this as foliar application of Fe, Mn, B, etc are available to the plant. My tiny little emersed crypt setup gets sprayed every couple weeks with a 1/4 solution of Miracle Grow. They perk up every time I do it.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto. With most plants you get much faster nutrient uptake and use less fertilizer if you mist your ferts on the leaves.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

